# Algae right?



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

Wondering what kinda algae this is. gotta clear this up. some of it is dwarf neon rainbow poop.

pictures


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

I could use some help here!
kinda figured it might be too much light, or a bulb is too old. 
Reducing light time from 6-8hrs, down to only 4-5hrs a day. looks like it might be helping.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

llooks like hair algae starting could be to much light to much fertilizer what size tank what light are you running are you fertilizing, running co2


----------



## Nick T. (Nov 7, 2008)

How long did you have the plants before this problem occurred? Did you change anything in your nutrient dosing regiment? Algae usually grow when your plants do not get enough nutrients with too much light hitting them. CO2, nutrients & lights are the things you have to look at. Try to see if you made any changes to your regiments etc.

To be fair there are some algae that out compete plants soaking up the nutrients for themselves.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Can you put up pic of the whole tank.


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

tank has been up and running for about two months now. have diy co2 running, which is inconsistent + - a day. had 46 watts going on the tank. 20w flourecent (might have been old bulb) and two 13w cf light. also had a 8-9hr light cycle for that time.

so i reduced it to the 2x 13W lights, and 5-6hr of light. seems to help most of the stuff is gone now, or going away slowly.


----------

